# .22 Recommendations?



## karma279

I'm wanting to pickup a decent .22 for practice (can't afford to shoot the 45 much!) What are the general reccomendations (under $400ish)
The Walther P22? Ruger MK? 
Let's get some opinions...
$200ish would be nice :smt023


----------



## PhilR.

The Ruger is overall a better pistol, and comes in many different flavors. The P22 is however much smaller, lighter, easier to strip, and it's easy to put a noise reducer on one.

S&W, Beretta, and Hammerli make some nice and relatively inexpensive autos too. If you want a higher quality pistol, look at a used High-Standard or S&W 41.

Some of the better .22's are the double-action revolvers are used Colts and new or used S&W's. Check out Bud's Gunshop website for new S&W.

Probably the cheapest way to get a really sturdy .22 is to get a single-action Ruger Single-Six.

PhilR.


----------



## hawcer

The Rugers and the Walther P22 are both good choices and you may be able to find either one used and In good condition for around $200.For the $400 price range...you'll have no problem getting a Fine .22lr handgun

Just stay away from the cheap Sat. night specials.


----------



## bps3040

I got the Walther P22 for my wife. We have 400 rounds thru it, no hiccups.I shoot it for a while and then switch over to my XD. Fun little gun to shoot. We paid new $320 with laser.


----------



## hopper810

imho you won't go wrong with the ruger mk series,browning buckmarks,beretta neos,or the s&w 22a. if you can find a store where you can hold each one and see which fits your hand and your wallet the best. i have a MKIII and a 22a both are very good pistols and i've never had any trouble with either or them.:smt023


----------



## AZ Outlaws

My vote is for the Ruger Mark III in various barrel lengths. Ruger has been making them since 1949. 
They are well built, shoot straight on and will last a long, long time. The Mark III's are a little difficult 
to field strip until you get the hang of it and the gun loosens up after a few hundred rounds.

You can pick up the Mark III4 Standard for $264.00 on Bud's.

My Mark III4 Standard...


----------



## JeffWard

They're all fun... I chose the Buk Mark, as it seemed to be the most popular here. I haven't looked back. Base gun was ver accurate and way under $400... since then, a few toys have been added...

But at $7.50 per 500 rounds????

Enjoy!

Original:









Now:









JW


----------



## Liko81

Browning Buckmark Camper. If you're just looking for a good plinker this is inexpensive, as reliable as you're going to get with .22LR, and hella fun.


----------



## submoa

I haven't had a chance to paw it yet, but the Beretta U22 Neos has a carbine conversion kit. I find the conversion capability intriguing if prohibitively expensive.


----------



## hawcer

There is also this one I forgot about.The Sig Mosquito

http://www.impactguns.com/store/S-MOS-22-B.html


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I shot a Ruger MK for the first time the other day and it was a lot of fun. That will probably be my next purchase. Having said this, I haven't shot any of the others to make a comparison, but I don't think you could really go wrong with any of the options. Just pick the one that fits you best and enjoy!

-Jeff-


----------



## Fred40

How does this deal sound? A Browning Buckmark Pro Target, bull barrel w/2 mags, Fiber optic sights, & case in excellent condition for $219.


----------



## hideit

i love my walther p22
just loved the style over the ruger


----------



## karma279

Well.. I bought a Walther P22 (shorter barrel) He didn't have the 5"..
Will pick it up next week. It felt amazing and looked supercool


----------



## BeefyBeefo

The Walther P22 is a cool looking little gun and it does feel pretty good, I just personally prefered the feel of the Ruger 22/45 with I believe the 1911 grip angle. I will also be looking for a 5" barrel probably when I get one, but let us know what you think of it once you get it out and shoot it, I'd be interested to hear about it!

-Jeff-


----------



## niadhf

Well most recomendations here seem to be autos. But i Love my Taurus MODEL 94. 9 shote, simple easy, accurate and fun.


----------



## 220combat

I think you will really enjoy the fun of the P22, I have one myself. If you want to do more precise shooting, look into one of the other guns meontioned above. The P22 is good for plinking, not the most accurate.


----------



## Ang Rita

You might be interested to know that this month's issue of Gun Tests gives the Ruger Mk. lll standard an A+ rating. The Neos and the Buckmark were considerably down in the ratings. The Ruger has a six inch tube. :smt033
AR


----------



## b-diddy

Based on looks alone (which I realize probably isn't the most important feature of a gun) - the P22 kicks the others around the block.

Very Bond'ish.


----------



## hideit

b-diddy - that little kick is to simulate other larger caliber guns
Ang rita - notice they didn't put the ruger against the walther!!!

if you want to customize and hunt squirls with a 22 handgun then the ruger
if you want a better looking gun and lots of great target and plinking go with the walther


----------



## b-diddy

hideit said:


> b-diddy - that little kick is to simulate other larger caliber guns
> Ang rita - notice they didn't put the ruger against the walther!!!
> 
> if you want to customize and hunt squirls with a 22 handgun then the ruger
> if you want a better looking gun and lots of great target and plinking go with the walther


choices choices choices.

I checked out the Ruger today. Felt well balanced.

Still like the looks of the P22 though.


----------



## Guest

niadhf said:


> Well most recomendations here seem to be autos. But i Love my Taurus MODEL 94. 9 shote, simple easy, accurate and fun.


I thought I was being contrary (as usual) as I was going to recommend a Ruger Single Six. Great gun and you get two calibers with the additional 22 Mag cylinder that comes standard with each one.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

b-diddy said:


> choices choices choices.
> 
> I checked out the Ruger today. Felt well balanced.
> 
> Still like the looks of the P22 though.


I personally don't understand anyones need for a .22 to be a "cool looking" gun. Although I agree that the P22 is a very cool looking gun, a .22 is simply a gun that is cheap to shoot and a practice gun. Anybody that thinks a .22 Ruger is ugly simply needs to shoot one to realize it's value. Looks being a factor for a .22 plinker don't make any sense to me. Maybe that's just me though???

-Jeff-


----------



## Fred40

I certainly wouldn't call this ugly:










My Ruger Mark III Competition Target.


----------



## rcbaldwinjr

Ruger Mk II or III w/ bull barrel.


----------



## va browning man

PhilR. said:


> The Ruger is overall a better pistol, and comes in many different flavors. The P22 is however much smaller, lighter, easier to strip, and it's easy to put a noise reducer on one.
> 
> S&W, Beretta, and Hammerli make some nice and relatively inexpensive autos too. If you want a higher quality pistol, look at a used High-Standard or S&W 41.
> 
> Some of the better .22's are the double-action revolvers are used Colts and new or used S&W's. Check out Bud's Gunshop website for new S&W.
> 
> Probably the cheapest way to get a really sturdy .22 is to get a single-action Ruger Single-Six.
> 
> PhilR.


I don't know what gun shop you go to but the single six is not cheap. just under 400 as far as i know. very fine gun i have one and a ruger 22 auto. great way to kill time


----------



## PhilR.

va browning man said:


> I don't know what gun shop you go to but the single six is not cheap. just under 400 as far as i know. very fine gun i have one and a ruger 22 auto. great way to kill time


 Perhaps you should go back and re-read my post. I didn't say the Ruger was cheap.

PhilR.


----------



## TampaSsgt

niadhf said:


> Well most recomendations here seem to be autos. But i Love my Taurus MODEL 94. 9 shote, simple easy, accurate and fun.


I bought my wife a .22 caliber Taurus model 94, stainless steel, light weight, 2 inch barrel with laser sights. She loved it.

Since that time though she has fired my SW model 66, 2 1/2 inch roundbutt and my Colt Combat Commander in .45 ACP.

The Taurus has become her plinker and "snake gun" with shotshell ammo, and she has "claimed" the SW model 66 for her own now. :smt023


----------



## guimoman

What's the practicle difference between the Bull barrel and the Hunter on ruger models????


----------



## Fred40

guimoman said:


> What's the practicle difference between the Bull barrel and the Hunter on ruger models????


Practical difference.......the hunter barrels are lighter. Both are equally accurate.


----------



## Marcus99

I think it's probably general concensus that the Ruger is a great .22 pistol. I'd recommend the Mark II or III, both great guns.

I've got a S&W 22A as well but I wouldn't recommend it. The third round I ever put through it caused the action to blow off and the spring went flying off somewhere, I had to buy a new. Ever since it's jammed a lot. Maybe I just got a bad one, so don't let me deter you from getting one.

I think the Ruger's go for close to $500 but I'm not sure since I didn't buy either of mine. I have seen good used one's at gun shows though that go for around $300.


----------



## rfawcs

PhilR. said:


> The Ruger is overall a better pistol, and comes in many different flavors. The P22 is however much smaller, lighter, easier to strip, and it's easy to put a noise reducer on one. (snip)


Handle as many as you can and find which one fits your hand best. And, someone mentioned a Taurus 94 revolver, another good choice.

The cans cost more than the pistols.


----------



## txramfan

Take a look at the Beretta U22. My wife and I will be taking her new one to the range Monday.
Academy has them at $219 and $269 in the Dallas area, they have some stores in GA so it might be worth checking them out.


----------

